# '68 Kool Lemon SR



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 17, 2018)

*Freshly detailed '68.  Original paint on frame less small touch-up behind chain ring.  Professional re-screen on chain guard.  '68 seat pan re-covered.  
Looking for a 21" speedo cable.  Thanks for looking  *

*











*


----------



## vastingray (Nov 17, 2018)

68 only came in coppertone ,Campus Green, sky blue


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 17, 2018)

Nice! Here is a $20 cable shipped on eBay...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 17, 2018)

Very nicely done .


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 17, 2018)

vastingray said:


> 68 only came in coppertone ,Campus Green, sky blue



You are correct.  Obviously started life as a Lemon Peeler.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 17, 2018)

bikemonkey said:


> Nice! Here is a $20 cable shipped on eBay...



Got a bid in on it.  Thanks!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 23, 2018)

*Still looking for a 21" speedo cable.  Thanks *


----------



## schwinnray (Nov 24, 2018)

killer build nice bike gotta wonder why they didn't make a orange or yellow 5 speed fenderlesses


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Nov 24, 2018)

Great job super clean.


----------

